# Menorca-schools and education



## dina_a (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello. We have lived for 1 year in Mallorca and are now considering moving to Menorca, which we liked very much - especially Ciutadella.

We have a 7-year old son who went for a year to a private school in Mallorca - his Spanish is now fluent but his Catalan is very limited. Are all the schools in Menorca with Catalan as primary language of tuition, or are there schools which teach in Spanish or English? Googling did not produce much - maybe somebody actually living in Menorca can help?


----------

